# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Πρόταση για indor access point

## range

Καλημερα θα ηθελα να μου προτείνεται ενα indoor access point που να κανει και multissid . Θα το ριξω επανω σε mikrotik και ολη η διαχείριση θα γινεται απο το mikrotik . Θελω ενα της προκοπής , που να μπορει να συνδεσει εναν αριθμο users π.χ 20 με 30 . Ακομα εχω μια απορια , οταν βαζουμε ενα access point με διαχείριση απο mikrotik , το access point τρωει ζορια η οχι; Αυτο το ρωτάω γιατι ετσι μπορουμε να βαλουμε και ενα φτηνό

----------

